# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  متى يعرب الاسم الواقع بعد اسم الإشارة بدلاً ؟

## حواري الرسول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

متى يعرب الاسم الواقع بعد اسم الإشارة بدلاً ؟ 


مثال : ...
ـــــــــــ

اسم الزمان والمكان من الأفعال التالية : 

طار : 

تنـزه : 


وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو بكر أحمد محمود

إذا كان الاسم الواقع بعد اسم الإشارة معرفة مثل هذا الولد مجتهد
هذا: مبتدأ
الولد: بدل
مجتهد: خبر

----------


## حواري الرسول

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا بكر*

----------


## عبد السلام الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يعرب الاسم الواقع بعد اسم الإشارة بدلا إذا كان الاسم  الواقع بعدها معرفا بالألف واللام

----------


## لعريف محمد

يوجد خلاف بين النحاة في إعراب المعرف ب(ال) بعد اسم الإشارة,الجمهور منهم يعربه بدلا, ومنهم من يعربه نعتا, ومنهم من يعربه عطف بيان.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

يعرب الاسم الواقع بعد اسم الإشارة بدلا إذا كان معرفا بال وتوافرت فيه شروط البدل بأن يكون مقصودا بالحكم  ،وألا يتوسط بينهما حرف عطف ، مع جواز إحلاله محل اسم الإشارة واستقامة المعنى مثل : هذا الطالب مجتهد ؛ فالطالب في هذا المثال يعرب بدلا مطابقا من اسم الإشارة ؛ لأنه معرف بال ، ولأنه المقصود بالحكم ، ولم يتوسط بينه وبين اسم الإشارة حرف عطف ، ثم يجوز حذف اسم الإشارة  ووضع الطالب مكانه مع استقامة المعنى فنقول : الطالب مجتهد  ،أما في مثل : هذا زيد فلا يصح إعراب زيد بدلا ولكن لم ؟ أولا : لأنه ليس معرفا بال ، وثانيا : لأنه ليس مقصودا بالحكم  ، وإنما هو الحكم نفسه ، وكذلك في قوله : هذا التقي النقي الطاهر العلم ردا على قوله : من هذا ؟  لأنه وإن كام معرفا بال ؛ فإنه هو الحكم نفسه ، وكذلك في مثل : يا هذا الرجل لا يصح إعراب الرجل بدلا ؛ لأنه وإن كان معرفا بال ، ومقصودا بالحكم إلا أنه لا يجوز إحلاله محل هذا إذ لا يجوز أن تباشر يا المعرف بال إلا لفظ الجلالة  ـ كما هو معلوم ـ والأمر واضح ، والله الموفق ، والسلام

----------


## سالم اليمان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> 
> متى يعرب الاسم الواقع بعد اسم الإشارة بدلاً ؟ 
> 
> 
> مثال : ...
> ـــــــــــ
> ...


 للفائدة: هناك قاعدة نحوية يذكرها كثير من النحويين وهي قولهم:((كل اسم محلى بـ(أل) بعد إشارة فهو بدل)) نحو قوله تعالى :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إن هذا القران يهدي للتي هي أقوم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: والله أعلم
أما اسم المكان والزمان من طار فهو مطار ومن تنزه فهو متنزه بفتح الزاي ويدل على كل واحد منهما السياق

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي سالم ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد : فاعلم ـ رحمني الله وإياك ـ  أن القاعدة التي ذكرتها عن النحويين  وهي( أن كل اسم محلى بال يقع بعد اسم الإشارة يعرب بدلا )ليست على إطلاقها ، ويمكنك الوقوف على ذلك لو تمعنت في مشاركتي السابقة ، أما اسم الزمان والمكان من طار فهو كما ذكرت مطار كمطاف ومدار ومجال  .....الخ ، كما أن اسم الزمان والمكان من تنزه  متنزه  كما قلت أيضا بارك الله فيك ؛حيث يأتي على زنة اسم المفعول ، والسياق كفيل بالتفريق بين ثلاثتهم والله الموفق والسلام

----------


## محمد الحامولى

لكن هل كل أنواع المعارف

----------


## حسن فايز

إذا أتاك اسم معرف بأل *** بعد إشارة فعطف أو بدل

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد الشافعي

محلا بأل بعد الإشارة فاعطف ... بيانا لطائي أو انعت لحاجب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------

